# Ενότητα θεμάτων που αφορούν  όλα τα είδη > Για θέματα που αφορούν όλα τα είδη κατοικίδιων πτηνών >  Πτηνίατρο στην Κατερίνη

## Cristina

Ξέρει κανείς εάν υπάρχουν πτηνιατροι στην Κατερίνη; Ή στο νομό της Πιερίας; Ή κάπου κοντά; πρόκειται να πάω τα πουλάκια μου στην εξοχή και θα ήθελα να ξέρω κάποιον εκεί, μην ψάχνω την τελευταία στιγμή εάν είναι ανάγκη.

----------


## jk21

Χριστινα στη λιστα που εχουμε ,υπαρχει ενα ονομα αλλα ειναι απο παλια και δεν εχουμε τα τελευταια χρονια καποια θετικη ή αρνητικη εμπειρια απο καποιο μελος .Αν θες σου στελνω πμ 

Εχουμε επισης ονοματα απο Λαρισα ,Κοζανη ,Θεσσαλονικη αν και δεν ειναι και πολυ κοντα ....

----------

